# Kaufempfehlung für PC



## Monika1965 (11. April 2005)

Hallo liebe Foris,
ich möchte mir einen neuen PC kaufen und würde gerne wissen, was man so empfehlen kann und auf was man achten sollte.
Ich benutze den PC mit Windows XP privat, d.h. für Korrespondenz etc. Außerdem bin ich oft im Internet. In Kürze möchte ich den Internet-Zugang auf DSL umstellen. Spiele, Musikdownloaden etc. sind nicht so mein Fall. Seit kurzem habe ich aber eine Digitalkamera, so dass ich Bilder abspeichern bzw. bearbeiten und archivieren will. Wichtig wäre für mich ein schneller PC und dass die Speicherkapazitäten nicht so schnell erschöpft sind. Könnt Ihr mir dafür Tipps geben, welche PCs sinnvoll wären bzw. was der PC auf alle Fälle enthalten sollte und was überflüssig ist - kurz: auf was muss ich bei der Neuanschaffung achten. Gibt es auch Preisspannen, was solche PCs kosten sollten/können? Und wo kann man so was am besten kaufen? Ach ja: Ich brauche keinen Monitor oder so, sondern nur den Rechner.

Danke für Eure Hilfe. 
Monika1965


----------



## ChrisDongov (13. April 2005)

Hi,

das kommt son bissl drauf an was für Geräte du schon zu Hause hast. Falls da noch nix steht, kann man die Komplettpakete die es bei Dell, Otto z.B. gibt empfehlen. Da ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis in Ordnung und deine Bedürfnisse dürften auch abgedeckt sein.

Falls nur der Rechner an sich neu sein soll, solltest du für die genannten Ansprüche nicht mehr als 500€ ausgeben.

Generell solltest du darauf achten das ein CardReader drin ist. Der ist nützlich um die Digi-Cam-Bilder in den PC zu bekommen, weil schneller als die normale USB-Schnittstelle.
Des weiteren solltest du darauf achten das ein Brenner drin ist (die sind in der Preisklasse nicht unbedingt Standard) damit du die Bilder sichern kannst und ggf. auch ma ne SVCD für zum präsentieren aufm TV. 

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter! Ansonsten einfach nochmal was posten!


----------



## DerKleineBruder (13. April 2005)

Hi Monika,

 prinzipiell kann ich ChrisDongov da nur zustimmen.
 Wenn du aber in seiner angegebenen Preiskategorie nix finden solltest, sind die Rechner von aldi, lidl etc nicht zu verachten.
 Vielleicht für deine Zwecke etwas zu groß, aber zumindest nicht zu klein dimensioniert. Einige meiner Kollegen, ihres Zeichens Ego-Shooter-Fans, haben solche Maschinen und was für Counterstrike und Battlefield gut ist, ist auch gut für den täglichen Gebrauch.

 Ich persönlich habe mich vor ca einem halben Jahr für ein Notebook entschieden. Das habe ich gerade auf dem Schoß und kann es überall im Haus und auf der Terasse benutzen. Notebooks sind natürlich etwas teurer aber es gibt immer mal wieder Angebote.

 Viel Erfolg bei der Suche und Auswahl

 das Brüderchen


----------

